# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Depression quiz

## Xmen

http://psychcentral.com/depquiz.htm

I got a 74, what about you? :/

----------


## JustGaara

62.

----------


## L

15 - I know I am not depressed right now but I have cyclic depression

----------


## CeCe

29

----------


## Dill

63

----------


## Chantellabella

66  ::(:

----------


## Cage

40

----------


## Marleywhite

You scored a total of  10

----------


## Firefly09

50

----------


## billius

12  ::):

----------


## Ironman

I scored a 16 on this quiz, and kinda answered my questions on the more depressed side maybe.  This number is a bit high.

----------


## Dane

I scored a 10.

Taking the test again answering as I though I would have back when my SA was completely debilitating, I got a 33.  It's always surprised me how resistant I am to depression, even when my anxiety is horrible.

----------


## SmileyFace

Scored a 10.

----------


## stewie

62

----------


## WineKitty

46.

----------


## Monotony

63

----------


## Grand Jete

64. Not surprised at all.

----------


## grimmnaux

32

----------


## Yossarian

20

----------


## est

You scored a total of  69

----------


## Equinox

59

To the people who scored <10, tell me your secrets wise ones!

----------


## whatsername

48.

Is it weird for me to say that I'm actually kind of pleased with my results? I remember I took a similar test about a year ago and scored really high (over 60).

----------


## billius

58 might feel better after sleep though

----------


## mightypillow

I scored 32. I'm not surprised. Mild to moderate depression sounds like me.

----------


## Chantellabella

Funny how life changes. Or seasons change depression. When I took this the first time I had 66. Then about 2 months later I took it and I was in the 40's. I just took it again and got a 17. I think one big change besides the weather is I finally took a stand against all the things that were worrying me. I stood up to the bullies in my life too. I think it's seasonal too. The winter really can get a person down.

----------


## Chieve

32

weird

i was expecting it to be smaller

i put a lot "just a littles" but its not like they were significant to me..

----------


## Air Caterpillar

64. Seems a bit high, at the doctor I scored moderate depression (different test, couple months ago). I would say I'm worse than I was though. Nice test though  ::):  tests are always fun  ::D:

----------


## ev0ker

cuarenta y cinco

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

58

I would never call my depression "severe" however. I'm still managing without a therapist or meds, which is pretty fantastic considering the thought of both those options makes me feel kind of ill. Actually, they're likely my biggest motivators to help myself.

----------


## Koalafan

Scored a 44

----------


## compulsive

77

----------


## ev0ker

> cuarenta y cinco



veintiuno. it WILL stay like this.  ::

----------


## toaster little

10

----------


## Cassie

75 
Scored as severely depressed 

Quite intriguing 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

